# What is the age of the average MVCI Owner on TUG



## NYFLTRAVELER (Apr 19, 2015)

I have always been curious as to the average age of a MVCI DC owner (and TUG member).

Reading many of the posts, I observe that I am in the minority being in my early 40's with young children under 7....  but yet when I visit MVCI resorts I see a nice mix of all age groups.


----------



## jimf41 (Apr 19, 2015)

That's due in part because the the old farts like me bring their children along. I'd just as soon leave them home but they come in useful for changing diapers and babysitting the grandchildren whose company brightens up my day.


----------



## GreenTea (Apr 19, 2015)

40s but with older kids.   

We travelled all over the country and parts of the world with them when younger.   I wish I'd bought earlier, really.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Apr 19, 2015)

jimf41 said:


> That's due in part because the the old farts like me bring their children along. I'd just as soon leave them home but they come in useful for changing diapers and babysitting the grandchildren whose company brightens up my day.



:rofl:   How old are your grand kids? Do they live in NY as well?


----------



## jewls (Apr 19, 2015)

50's & 60's....our 2 children were teens when we purchased.  

I agree I see a lot of younger children at the resorts.  I do think Grandparents bringing their children/grandchildren.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 19, 2015)

Early 50's.  Original purchase was when we were in our late 30's.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Apr 19, 2015)

45 with older kids. I'd give my wife's age, but she would increase the site average.  AND I would get in trouble.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Apr 19, 2015)

For us, when we bought (DC points resale), I looked at it as we'd like to travel to resort-like settings (pools, activities for kids etc) and just going somewhere with a single hotel room for 4 people and pool would require having to come up with other activities etc.   With the MVCI resorts you get the extra space, the kitchen (particularly for breakfast and those nights you just would like to bring food in) and the activities where you can meet other people, etc.. While I do not like everything about the program (e.g. availability and the process to obtain a reservation at times) overall, I do not regret the purchase a year in.


----------



## puckmanfl (Apr 19, 2015)

good morning

just turned "double nickle"  55  Purchased at double quatro 44...

empty nester now!!!


----------



## alhanna (Apr 19, 2015)

We are mid 60's and just bought our 6th week.  Started buying 20+ years ago to upgrade our vacation experience.  We now divide our weeks between just the two of us and having the family vacation experience with 3 families and 4 grandkids.


----------



## jimf41 (Apr 19, 2015)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> :rofl:   How old are your grand kids? Do they live in NY as well?



We're late sixties, kids are thirties/forties and the grandkids go from 2 to 16. Two live on LI with 4 GK's and one is in Tennessee with the other 4 GK's.

With the advent of the points system I manage to get them all down to Ocean Pointe EOY and each family has their own villa. I'd like to do it EY but I'd have to buy more units. With MF's approaching 5 digits I'm not sure I want to do that just yet.


----------



## sb2313 (Apr 19, 2015)

We're late twenties(my wife) and 35(me) with 3 kids 5 and under, so we represent the younger demographic here. But one of the best part of being on this board is reading the stories of those that have seen their kids grow up going to the resorts over the years- helps give perspective when the nights of "reduced sleep" start piling up!


----------



## downtownrb (Apr 19, 2015)

32 here - I use Barony with friends.  My parents also own there.


----------



## dansimms (Apr 19, 2015)

*50's*

We are in our 50's.........no kids.......bought 21 years ago.  Mostly travel as a couple, but in some years it could include family or friends as much as 50% to 60% of the time.  Often will tag a stay on to a business trip if it is in a vacation destination.  Have gone most often to Ocean Pointe, but have done California twice in the past 8 months. Our MVCI sleep number is in the upper 20's. Biggest wish list would be NYC, since we live just 45 miles away.  Marriott could really use something in the Northeast where we could drive for skiing as well, such as Windham, NY, Jiminy Peak, MA or Mt. Snow / Stratton, VT.  Like to cruise about every 5 years and use hotels often, so our current Chairman Club level is probably plenty for our needs....as the maintenance fee is creeping up well over $5,000 a year now, with no end in hikes. We can see the quality being maintained at the sites, so we can't complain and are always proud to bring friends and family with us. We hate leaving Long Island when our pool is open, so we squeeze most of our travel in during the other 8 months of the year.


----------



## GregT (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm 48, Jonell 42.  Kids are 14, 12 and 10. 

Bought the first timeshare (Worldmark) when 38. 

Love these things.....

Best,

Greg


----------



## nokaoi9 (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm 39, wife is 34.  First timeshare purchase was MKO when I was 33.


----------



## UK Fan (Apr 19, 2015)

I am 36.  We bought at OceanWatch in 2009 when I was 30.  We have a 10 y/o son who absolutely loves all the MVCI properties he has visited.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 19, 2015)

We bought timeshare when I was 32 and DW was 35. That was almost 8 years ago. I will let you do the math.


----------



## JIMinNC (Apr 19, 2015)

We are both in our upper 50s now. Started our family a little late (maybe more than a little) so one kid is still in high school (age 16) and the other in college (age 20). Bought our first timeshare (non-Marriott) in 1999 when the kids were very small. Sold it last year and bought into Marriott DC with a hybrid bundle. Looking forward to finally being free of the school calendar in a couple of years.


----------



## Nsivertsen (Apr 19, 2015)

I have ten grandchildren  Not all come to the G.O. with us but the ones that do and this will be hard to believe, like the Marriott G.O. better then Disney World.  This was told to me by my daughter and my Grandchildren that she has go from ages 5 to 12.  She said they have told her its their favorite place to vacation.  Lots for kids to do there.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 19, 2015)

Early 40's.  Children 13 and 9.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 19, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> We bought timeshare when I was 32 and DW was 35. That was almost 8 years ago. I will let you do the math.



Again, math on Sunday.  There oughta be a law ...

*****
I'm 55, Don is 57.  We bought at SurfWatch in 2005, Barony a year or so later.  Our kids were high schoolers then, feels like yesterday.


----------



## emt (Apr 19, 2015)

We are also on the 'younger' side (which is getting harder to say at 38 &39!) with 3 kids 9,6 & 3yrs. Purchased MOC in late 2008.

We do find a good population in our age bracket, perhaps using extended-family ownership. We are happy with our ownership and make good use of the week.

The only down-side I find is that the group fitness opportunities seem to be more 'leisurely' than we would prefer; I contrast them to the offerings we noted at DVC Aulani a couple years ago. My assumption is that DVC might trend towards a younger ownership which may seek more aggressive fitness. But it's such a minor quibble, especially while on vacation


----------



## heatherw (Apr 19, 2015)

A lady never gives her age but i’m the same as puckmanfl 

We bought 12 years ago when our children reached an age where they did not want to share a room on holiday any more and our 2 bedders offerd them their own space without having to get three hotel rooms.

they are now boomerang kids - been, gone, come back and one just gone again.
phew


----------



## Sunbum (Apr 19, 2015)

Early 50's. 3 kids, 3 grand kids. We were early 30's when we bought our first week, so our kids got the chance to visit Aruba a lot over the years. They still LOVE to come.


----------



## DB-Wis (Apr 19, 2015)

My wife and I are 57.  We purchased our weeks 10 years ago.


----------



## amanda14 (Apr 19, 2015)

wife and I are 45 - 3 kids - 16, 13 and 6.

Owned for 10 years at MGV and half that at lakeshore


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 19, 2015)

Purchased our first Marriott in 2001 when we were 46 and 47, kids 15 and 17.
How did my kids get so old??? :ignore:


----------



## AMJ (Apr 19, 2015)

We are in our late fifties. We purchased our first timeshare 14 years ago.


----------



## jont (Apr 19, 2015)

Bought when I was 50. I am now late 50's
I know better than to reveal my better half's age. 

BTW: my wife says I act like a child. Not sure if that's an insult or compliment?


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 19, 2015)

We are in our late 70's and bought our first two timeshares a month apart in the early 80's and still own them both and stayed there the last two weeks in Maui and stayed last night at the MOC.  We are driving to the airport now watching for a spout of a whale to say goodbye again.  I will post some pictures later from my iPhone.  We love our timeshares so hope to continue using them.  Aloha!


----------



## SMB1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Wife and I 46.  Kids early teens.  Bought first in '07.  Had been campers til then.  Have taken several great trips to Disney, ski resorts, Hawaii, LA, San Fransisco, Myrtle beach since then.  Would not change a thing.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 19, 2015)

Early 70s. Purchased my first Marriott (Grande Ocean) in 1995.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 19, 2015)

Early 50's.  Very early.  eh... yeah.

Empty nesters finally....cept for our two 110 pound kids (Rottie, Cane Corso.)

oops.  Almost forgot Mac Whisky the 10# rescue JRT.

Just waiting to close.

Been using DOD renting/VRBO/sponging on friends for a few years
Ready to start living.


----------



## GregT (Apr 19, 2015)

Dave M said:


> Early 70s. Purchased my first Marriott (Grande Ocean) in 1995.



Wow Dave M!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome back and great to see you!   I hope retirement is treating you well!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Andar (Apr 19, 2015)

In our 60's bought our first TS in 2006 after finding TUG.  This Board has the most amazing and helpful people


----------



## klpca (Apr 19, 2015)

My husband is 56. I am....not far behind him. 

Sue, today is higher math Sunday on Tug. I graduated from high school in 1979. I'll let you do the math. 

I'm glad to see a lot of younger-than-me folks on here. It is the next generation of timeshare families that will keep things working. 

We had been interested in timeshares since the late 80's when our neighbors bought one, but at the time we couldn't afford one and we were in our heavy duty camping/national park stage. After a few Hawaii trips between 2001 and 2009 we started looking seriously at timeshares because the cost to rent through vrbo was getting very high. We even bought (then rescinded) at WKORVN in 2007 or 2008. I could never make the numbers work no matter how hard I tried. Then the bottom fell out of the market. I went on a shopping spree in 2011 and to this day, wish I had bought more but my husband wouldn't do it.

Most of our friends and family think that we have lost our minds. But we are headed to Grand Solmar next week on a $239 AC. That's crazy for sure.


----------



## aandmrun (Apr 19, 2015)

We bought in our late 40's and are now fast approaching 70. That means that we are now at the point where we do take our grandchildren on trips, however, as they are now in their teens, I think that chapter will end soon and it will be back to just my husband and I.  We do gift our timeshares to our daughters and their children at times.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 19, 2015)

In our mid sixty's. We purchased our first timeshare in 1989.


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 19, 2015)

I bought the first time in 2008 at 60 at MFC.  We have vacationed with children and grandchildren for years and it seemed like a great solution with a growing number of grandchildren.  Since then I've bought 4 more and my daughter has purchased 2, so the family compound is growing.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 19, 2015)

Me 44 and bought forst marriott about 8 yrs ago.  First timeshare was about 10 years ago then realized we like the hgvc, mvc, Disney and gpp units more than the smaller developers.  Well the bad side is our maintenance fees are usually higher than the indepents. Also the hotel boards increase the maintenance fees way more than inflation.  With the smaller independents most of then have reasonable increases.


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 19, 2015)

I am 64 my husband is 65.  We bought our first timeshare in 1980, at the ages of 30 and 31. Marriott took over Harbour Pointe in the late 1980's.  We owned there so we began our relationship with Marriott then.  We bought Grande Ocean in 1990.  Our children are in their 30's.  Sometimes they join us sometimes they don't!


----------



## Fairwinds (Apr 19, 2015)

55 with adult? Children. We started at about 40 when the 3 kids were middle and high school age. As I'm about to be a grandfather I had considered jettisoning the kids and taking the little one but then I read Jimf41's post about diapers. 

Mr. Vker,  absolutely brilliant. I can't imagine you getting yourself in trouble.


----------



## Steve A (Apr 19, 2015)

72. My wife is in her late 60s. We first bought in 2002. One child who is 30.


----------



## m61376 (Apr 19, 2015)

GrayFal said:


> Purchased our first Marriott in 2001 when we were 46 and 47, kids 15 and 17.
> How did my kids get so old??? :ignore:



:rofl:Haha- we have a lot in common, except our "kids" are a about 4 years older and, regrettably, we didn't realize how nice timeshares were until 2006, when we happened to win a stay at Ko'Olina at a fundraising auction at our younger daughter's law school. The second day my DH quipped: "why would you want to vacation any other way?"

While my kids were still kids we vacationed all over, frequently staying in a single hotel room or cruise cabin. We'd have a second room for my parents, who travelled with us over the years, but only rarely a third room. The most annoying thing about any non-cruise vacation was the daily "what do you want to do for breakfast." Having the space to spread out and having kitchen facilities definitely makes for a more relaxing vacation.

Although I wish we had purchased while our kids were younger, that's our only regret.  While we tend to think of timeshares as best suited for traveling with kids, the convenience afforded by having a villa rather than a hotel room enabled my Mom to continue to enjoy traveling with us, even after we lost my Dad a few years back. She just passed , so the memories are that much more priceless. We had the privilege of traveling comfortably as 4 generations- how special is that?!

I think the best part of ownership is that it's just conducive to family vacations, and facilitates multi-generational travel. And when the "kids" are busy with their own lives, it makes it easy to spend some quality time relaxing with friends. And, of course, as others have pointed out, being young enough to vacation with grandkids is the best dividend of all !!


----------



## disneymom1 (Apr 19, 2015)

My husband is 55 and I am 45.  Our twins are 10.  Bought our first MVC in 2012 (Manor Club), but had rented for a few years beforehand starting when our kids were 3.  It took me 3 years to convince my husband to bite the bullet and buy MVC.  Now he thinks it was one of our best purchases!  We just purchased our 2nd MVC (Surfwatch) this February.  We purchased both resale, so we are not in the DC.  We are looking forward to starting a family tradition to spend a week every summer on Hilton Head Island (although this year will be our 3rd summer)!


----------



## LisaH (Apr 19, 2015)

DH and I are in mid 50s. bought our first timeshare in 98, then bought a Marriott pre-construction in 02. We have since bought and sold (or given away) many timeshares but we still keep the Marriott. We have only use it once or twice. Most of time we either rent it out (for ~2X M/F) or exchange...


----------



## l0410z (Apr 19, 2015)

I am going to be 60 and my wife is a year younger.    We purchased at the Monarch in 1995 after renting at the Monarch the two previous years. We purchased a non Marriott a week later.  Our  boys were 4 and 7 when we purchased.   We just purchased a second Monarch week and we are eyeing a Marriott Aruba Ocean.  We have done a tremulous amount of traveling with the kids but sadly, they have not  spent a summer week with us in HHI  for 10 years.   That changes this year and I am looking forward to it.  Maybe more important, they are looking forward to it.

Eventual flexibility  in travel, spouses, grandchildren, friends....my  hope is the best is still to come.


----------



## mpctorres (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm late 30s.  We have 3 canine kids....all rescues.

My husband and I love to travel.  I am here at one of our home resorts right now...,Marriott Village I'le de France and will be in our other home resort, Marriott Marbella, next week. It's great to have a place to go regularly and call "partially our own".


----------



## travelmom11 (Apr 19, 2015)

*same as you*



NYFLTRAVELER said:


> I have always been curious as to the average age of a MVCI DC owner (and TUG member).
> 
> Reading many of the posts, I observe that I am in the minority being in my early 40's with young children under 7....  but yet when I visit MVCI resorts I see a nice mix of all age groups.



Same boat as you. Just hit 4-0 and have two under 7.


----------



## IuLiKa (Apr 19, 2015)

Mid 40's we bought our only timeshare 10 years ago. We now have a 3yr old.  We also travel with my mom more often now so she can help out with the toddler.


----------



## GreenTea (Apr 19, 2015)

This is fascinating because i form a mental image of people who I "see" regularly online.  Some of you are WAY off what I was picturing.   Funny.


----------



## SMB1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Agreed.  But strangely enough if the pic that Puck posted in another ongoing thread is with him and Sue...That is EXACTLY how I pictured Sue.  Wierd.


----------



## SMB1 (Apr 19, 2015)

And I only picture The Dude when I read jont's posts.  I read them in the The Dude's voice too.  Hahaha


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 19, 2015)

SMB1 said:


> Agreed.  But strangely enough if the pic that Puck posted in another ongoing thread is with him and Sue...That is EXACTLY how I pictured Sue.  Wierd.



Weird, yep, but I like it.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 19, 2015)

SMB1 said:


> Agreed. But strangely enough if the pic that Puck posted in another ongoing thread is with him and Sue...That is EXACTLY how I pictured Sue. Wierd.



Holy crap, that is SueDonJ?  Nothing like what I had pictured.  Funny how people can read the same posts and develop completely different mental pictures.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 19, 2015)

SMB1 said:


> And I only picture The Dude when I read jont's posts.  I read them in the The Dude's voice too.  Hahaha



Just like I used to picture John Candy when I would read CMH's posts. Not sure what people picture when they read mine. Given the Canada/USA generic flag avatar, I would expect someone is probably picturing Dave Thomas or Rick Moranis in tuques.


----------



## GregT (Apr 19, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> I would expect someone is probably picturing Dave Thomas or Rick Moranis in tuques.



Okay...what is a tuque?


----------



## Lydlady (Apr 19, 2015)

DH just turned 58; I'll catch up to him in a few months. Just the two of us traveling. We bought our first timeshare back in 2001.

And yes, what is a tuque?


----------



## jme (Apr 20, 2015)

tuque 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knit_cap


----------



## jont (Apr 20, 2015)

SMB1 said:


> And I only picture The Dude when I read jont's posts.  I read them in the The Dude's voice too.  Hahaha



like   far out man


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Apr 20, 2015)

travelmom11 said:


> Same boat as you. Just hit 4-0 and have two under 7.



I think the resorts and layout are generally good when traveling with the kids. How was STT with the kids?


----------



## Mamianka (Apr 20, 2015)

I am 65 - The Boss (he still believes me when I call him that - poor thing . . ) is 64.  He retired from teaching (we are all choral conductors, and professional classical musicians) in 2005 - me, in 2008.  Married son/DIL both 35 - never travel with us due to schedules, and for the FIRST time got them to accept the use of some Marriott time from us, for this summer.  No grandkids, no pets, none on the horizon.  We bought in 2004 - got *tackled* on the street in Las Vegas, whisked to a meeting - and got a pre-build deal.  Bought the EOY BPT in early 2010.  Enjoy what we have - content not to get any more, because we do other things to entertain ourselves, too, besides timesharing.  Have learned a lot here - and am one of the "I would rather remove an eye with a rusty spoon than sit thru a Informational Meeting" folks.   Anymore, associate trips with "that's the one where you had sciatica - that's the other one after you had a knee replacement - that's the one where you had the shoulder tendon reattached . . "  As the comedian said, he finally understands what the wedding vow means "the two shall become one".  One can walk, one can see.  One can hear, the other can reach for things on a high shelf.  We are working on getting YOUNGER!!  Gotta go - The Boss is on his way to another surgeon, I am on my way to physical therapy - really.  

Mamianka


----------



## sdiehl (Apr 20, 2015)

Both the wife and I are 56, we bought our first timeshare at 52.  Wish we had started earlier, we have learned a lot reading this board.  We have a mix of developer and resale with resale being the majority.   Bought enough to fill our 3 to 4 weeks of pre-retirement vacation time.   Our adult kids (no grand kids yet) come on at least half of our vacations and it has created invaluable experiences.  We will probably add a few weeks once closer to retirement.

Steve


----------



## jjluhman (Apr 20, 2015)

travelmom11 said:


> Same boat as you. Just hit 4-0 and have two under 7.



I am with the two of you.  I am 42, husband is 45 and we have a 6 year old.  We bought 13 years ago.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm 41, wife is 40.  Daughter almost 6.  Purchased first Marriott 13 years ago.  I would also guess that the average owner is somewhat higher in age than me.  Many of the guests that we meet that are my age are using their parents unit.  But not all.


----------



## DEScottzz (Apr 20, 2015)

I am 61. I first got involved in timeshare at age 61. (About 3 months ago.)

My wife is retired and I am bearing down on retirement. We have Marriott points and so far they seem to be working as expected.


----------



## hawk5 (Apr 20, 2015)

My husband and I are 48/47 and our kids are 19,17,12. We bought our first timeshare 15 years ago and have not once regretted it!


----------



## jetguy (Apr 20, 2015)

We are in our late 60's/early 70's....no kids....bought our first Marriott timeshare 18 yrs ago while on our honeymoon.  We mostly travel as a couple, but frequently include family or friends.  Our travel bucket list is almost complete and we have happily settled into the niche of Hawaii.  Our timeshares have served us well!


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 20, 2015)

*What difference does it make?*

Why would anyone care what the average age of a participant of any forum, owner of any timeshare system, or any other demographic is, other than the marketing department. They might use such info to fine tune sales efforts, but that's for them, not us.

Perhaps a moderator would like to build a poll of owners' ages fort each system and put it in the stickies atop each forum. But it seems like a good bit of work for no benefit- except satisfaction of curiosity.

Jim


----------



## kelly4me (Apr 20, 2015)

We are late 40's with one child.  We bought DVC in 2008, and then sold it and bought the two Marriott weeks when we realized how much more flexible it was.  We've never sat through a timeshare presentation.  I can't remember how I even knew to buy the DVC week resale, but I do remember doing tons of research on TUG before we added the first Marriott week.

TUG really taught us how to leverage lock-offs and Interval.  We have more weeks than we can use, but I love that we are traveling so much.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 20, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Why would anyone care what the average age of a participant of any forum, owner of any timeshare system, or any other demographic is, other than the marketing department. They might use such info to fine tune sales efforts, but that's for them, not us.
> 
> Perhaps a moderator would like to build a poll of owners' ages fort each system and put it in the stickies atop each forum. But it seems like a good bit of work for no benefit- except satisfaction of curiosity.
> 
> Jim



Nothing wrong with curiosity, no cats here.  

I don't see a need for a sticky post in each forum, not with this somewhat-related sticky already in the Lounge forum:  In what decade were you a teenager?  Feel free to check in there if you haven't already.


----------



## brigechols (Apr 20, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Why would anyone care what the average age of a participant of any forum, owner of any timeshare system, or any other demographic is, other than the marketing department. They might use such info to fine tune sales efforts, but that's for them, not us.
> 
> Perhaps a moderator would like to build a poll of owners' ages fort each system and put it in the stickies atop each forum. But it seems like a good bit of work for no benefit- except satisfaction of curiosity.
> 
> Jim


Agreed, a poll works well for this purpose. Just a back of the napkin calculation using one age per family, it is a perfect bell shaped curve with 30s and 60s on the outer ends and 40s/50s under the bell.


----------



## bazzap (Apr 20, 2015)

50s/60s - my wonderful wife is the younger one obviously, although we like to believe we are both young at heart!
We first became owners in 2003, was it really that long ago?
I really ought to check sometime how many weeks we have actually stayed at MVC resorts
(perhaps the subject for another future thread? I know there has already been one on how many different resorts owners have stayed at) 
I would guesstimate approx 70-80 weeks in total so far.


----------



## enma (Apr 20, 2015)

49 and 51...bought our first timeshare 11 yrs ago...kids now grown, 18,24 and 26, but still love to come on trips with us when able. Wish we had bought earlier.


----------



## larryallen (Apr 20, 2015)

US: Mid-forties
Kids: pre-teens


----------



## Deej82 (Apr 20, 2015)

Early thirties with a 3yo son.  Owners for 7 years, but my parents have been for 27 years.  Now we compete for best deal/value on trips   OK we share sometimes too.  My grandparents were also owners before they passed.  Is there a 3rd gen award?


----------



## GreenTea (Apr 20, 2015)

SMB1 said:


> Agreed.  But strangely enough if the pic that Puck posted in another ongoing thread is with him and Sue...That is EXACTLY how I pictured Sue.  Wierd.



I have a mental image of Sue as well.  Please point me to the photo.   Too funny.   

Mr. Vickr is not what I imagined.


----------



## BobG7734 (Apr 20, 2015)

Another curious question is how many MVC owners are tuggers!  Whenever I travel I always ask folks I meet and am surprised at how few know about TUG...in those cases I give the website.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 20, 2015)

Do we have a picture thread of Marriott Owners? It would be fun to start one - I am really not a cat 

I know there is one for Starwood….is anyone interested?


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 20, 2015)

added a poll =D


----------



## NightSkyTraveler (Apr 20, 2015)

38 for me....wife just turned 40.  Kids are 8 and 6. 

Have been owners for almost 5 years


----------



## krj9999 (Apr 20, 2015)

46 here; DW is 43.  Owned Marriott just a couple years now, resale of course.


----------



## kmij (Apr 20, 2015)

*Tuque*

Thanks, Marty, for the definition of what a tuque is.  I learn something new every day!!!
Jean


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Apr 20, 2015)

Wow! Feeling a little old here! We are in our mid 60's and newly retired. Had no idea so many of you were so much younger. So nice for you to be able to timeshare with your young children and create so many memories. We are enjoying ours with our adult kids/grandchildren. Having been in education/health profession, it sure is nice to have the flexibility of traveling when we want now.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 20, 2015)

Low 40's and DW is mid 30's. 5 kids. Barely still a Marriott owner. Still have one WR eoy for preference trading. Started with Marriott but couldn't pass up the return on the resale broker prices so I have sold quite a few. Primarily still stay at Marriotts though. My retired Uncle introduced me to Ocean Pointe in 2011 and it's been a timeshare obsession since. Didn't buy right away but found TUG around the time the prices bottomed out and started buying Ocean Pointe. Took off from there. Now trying to wind it down but won't stop timeshare stays. Can't go back to hotels.


----------



## SMB1 (Apr 20, 2015)

GreenTea said:


> I have a mental image of Sue as well.  Please point me to the photo.   Too funny.
> 
> Mr. Vickr is not what I imagined.



See this thread.
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=225614&page=2


----------



## jont (Apr 21, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Just like I used to picture John Candy when I would read CMH's posts. Not sure what people picture when they read mine. Given the Canada/USA generic flag avatar, I would expect someone is probably picturing Dave Thomas or Rick Moranis in tuques.



Hey, take off ya hoser! Im goin to Tim Horton's


----------



## Wally3433 (Apr 21, 2015)

Wife and I mid 40's.  No kids.  11 Year MVC owners.

We travel with friends and family.


----------



## Foggy1 (Apr 21, 2015)

*Dirt is my catagory.*

Actually 80. Bought first at Maui Beach Resort in 2000 to use for trading as we have 12 weeks in a Fractional Condo on Maui.  Since then we have added 3 additional weeks, 2004, 2005 and 2008 at Shadow Ridge.  Do trade for other locations at times, but really enjoy the desert, golf and hiking during the late Fall.  We get the ocean from Feb through April.

Have found getting trades more difficult with the advent of the points system, even though we are participants.  

Hoping for at least 10 more years of being able to use.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 21, 2015)

Ha!  my apologies...I honestly thought I had put the upper range high enough that id cover everyone and dirt would just be a joke =)


----------



## bazzap (Apr 21, 2015)

Foggy1 said:


> Actually 80. Bought first at Maui Beach Resort in 2000 to use for trading as we have 12 weeks in a Fractional Condo on Maui.  Since then we have added 3 additional weeks, 2004, 2005 and 2008 at Shadow Ridge.  Do trade for other locations at times, but really enjoy the desert, golf and hiking during the late Fall.  We get the ocean from Feb through April.
> 
> Have found getting trades more difficult with the advent of the points system, even though we are participants.
> 
> Hoping for at least 10 more years of being able to use.


Great respect.


----------



## chunkygal (Apr 21, 2015)

57 for both of us. Bought 19 years ago yesterday. Girls now 23 (married) 18 and graduating from high school. Will be empty nesters but wouldn't trade our memories for the world. Looking forward to many more memories


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 21, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> Ha!  my apologies...I honestly thought I had put the upper range high enough that id cover everyone and dirt would just be a joke =)


I am also dirt but still kicking and even climbed Diamond Head all the way up to the top and we were very proud of ourselves but one fellow was over 80 with his daughter and we took pictures of each other with Waikiki Beach in the background.

I wasn't insulted and just smiled.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 21, 2015)

SMB1 said:


> See this thread.
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=225614&page=2



Thats just Sue and the PuckMan…I mean everyone!



iconnections said:


> I am also dirt but still kicking and even climbed Diamond Head all the way up to the top and we were very proud of ourselves but one fellow was over 80 with his daughter and we took pictures of each other with Waikiki Beach in the background.
> 
> I wasn't insulted and just smiled.



I have known you and DH from your "pre-dirt" days….. you make many of the younger owners look old


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 22, 2015)

I am 59 and my DW is 54. We bought our first TS in 1985 and our first Marriott in 2010. Had traded into Marriott's many times and finally bought resale when I learned about TUG. Sold off both of our older independent resorts and upgraded and expanded our portfolio. TUG got me hooked even more than I already was.

Mike


----------



## l0410z (Apr 22, 2015)

Foggy1 said:


> Actually 80. Bought first at Maui Beach Resort in 2000 to use for trading as we have 12 weeks in a Fractional Condo on Maui.  Since then we have added 3 additional weeks, 2004, 2005 and 2008 at Shadow Ridge.  Do trade for other locations at times, but really enjoy the desert, golf and hiking during the late Fall.  We get the ocean from Feb through April.
> 
> Have found getting trades more difficult with the advent of the points system, even though we are participants.
> 
> Hoping for at least 10 more years of being able to use.



As I turn 60 this year and I think about eventual retirement, increasing my timeshare usage and adding additional ownership is a part of that.  I am encouraged and hope to see more people respond saying  they are successfully using their timeshares into their 80"s and beyond.  20 years of wonderful memories looking back.... 20 years or more of creating new memories sounds like a plan.


----------



## mjkkb2 (Apr 22, 2015)

*37*

always thought I was younger than most MVCI owners.  Glad to see other folks even younger.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Apr 22, 2015)

*Average or Median*

It may be more meaningful to know the median value...


----------



## brigechols (Apr 22, 2015)

GaryDouglas said:


> It may be more meaningful to know the median value...



The poll captures the meaningful information

*What is your Age Range as a Marriott Owner?*


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 22, 2015)

GaryDouglas said:


> It may be more meaningful to know the median value...


 
It would be, however that would require collecting each person's individual age and also figuring out how to normalize for couples (e.g., should we first average both the husband and wife's age and use as one number, should we only use the age of the TUGger, should we use both numbers with equal weighting?), etc.  The poll is straightforward and simple enough to get a good gist.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 22, 2015)

GaryDouglas said:


> It may be more meaningful to know the median value...



The median would be in the 50-75 range since those votes exceed all of the others combined. Using the average of the range the expected median would be 62.5. The expected mean however would be 54. This is using the average for each range, counting each vote as one person, and ignoring the "dirt votes".

Even if we knew the actual ages of each vote I don't think the median and mean would vary much from the 62.5 and 54 that we already know.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 22, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> The median would be in the 50-75 range since those votes exceed all of the others combined. Using the average of the range the expected median would be 62.5. The expected mean however would be 54. This is using the average for each range, counting each vote as one person, and ignoring the "dirt votes".
> 
> Even if we knew the actual ages of each vote I don't think the median and mean would *vary much* from the 62.5 and 54 that we already know.


 
Possibly, but we have no way of knowing that without individual numbers. Unless we define "much" to mean 10 years.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 22, 2015)

Beefnot said:


> Possibly, but we have no way of knowing that without individual numbers. Unless we define "much" to mean 10 years.



Such is life with statistics, but I did do the expected median wrong. I used the average age in the range and assigned it to every voter. What I should have done is used the expected age of each voter individually in the range. I also left out "dirt" without realizing what it was. I will use 80 for dirt but obviously this could be off, but it's only 3 votes. The 80 age for dirt has no effect on the median but it does effect the mean.

We know the median is a voter that is the 43rd youngest and 43rd oldest voter that is also in the 50-75 group. We also know that this voter is the 9th youngest in that group of 48.

This puts the median at 54.25 and the mean at 55. Going by the normal "top heavy" average age of timeshare owners I am going to guess that the actual median is closer to 60, and maybe even off the 10 years. If the 50-75 range was broken up the potential error would be lessened.


----------



## nanceetom (Apr 22, 2015)

We're in our mid 60's and purchased our first Marriott TS in 1993, royal palms, 1995 Harbor Cub HH, and ocean Club Aruba preconstruction 1997.

We have really had a wonderful experience using them ourselves, giving as wedding gifts to our children and now having grand kid come with us.


----------



## BobG7734 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmmm...interesting that there were 261 responses to the "are you happy" poll but only 102 to the age poll...not a statistically valid sample!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 23, 2015)

rcgrogan said:


> Hmmm...interesting that there were 261 responses to the "are you happy" poll but only 102 to the age poll...not a statistically valid sample!



This is true. If 261 is the total then 105 votes would be a margin of error of around 9 years both directions. It's too small of a population for a sample. You need nearly everyone.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 23, 2015)

also note that I didnt add the poll for many days after the thread was started.


----------



## sea&ski (Apr 23, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> also note that I didnt add the poll for many days after the thread was started.



Correct, but there were not over 3000 views at that time either.


----------



## mas (Apr 23, 2015)

We are both in our 60's and bought our first (Cypress Harbour) in '92


----------



## Hobee (Apr 23, 2015)

Early 50's. Purchased in our 40's with teenaged children.  Owners for 9 years.  Toured Barony in 1999 or 2000.  Bought resale Barony in 2006.


----------



## Toppermom (Apr 23, 2015)

We bought our first Marriott timeshare in 1995 as a means to provide our blended family joint vacation time.  Hubby was 54 and I was 44.  At this time I am looking forward to a family vacation in June at the Summit Watch in Park City, Utah with the 4 kids, their spouses and all 7 grandkids.


----------



## answeeney (Apr 24, 2015)

My wife and I started our timeshare travels in 1998 with Disney Vacation Club when we were 38/40 respectively and our kids were 7 and 9. We jumped on the Marriott bandwagon in 2004 with purchases at Club Son Antem and Ocean Pointe. Since then we've added 3 weeks at Marriott's Marbella Beach Resort (and some non-Marriott Colorado ski weeks) and some trust points. Because the kids are grown up now, we have divested ourselves of our various Disney contracts. It was sad to let them go as we had some great times there but the Marriott's suit us better now.


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 24, 2015)

51 and 49.  Bought our first one about ten years back.


----------



## herillc (Apr 25, 2015)

Late forties and almost empty nesters. Bought first timeshare 10 years ago (worldmark resale, thank you TUG!) and bought first Marriott in 2010.


----------

